# Where to camp in Utah?



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I'm looking for a place for a camping trip for my wife and I, our kids, and our grandkids. We will most likely be going in the July/August time frame, so I don't want a blazing hot desert camp! What we need is a place with shade, maybe a lake but definitely some water, pleasant restrooms for the non-camping types among us, probably some hiking and fishing, and lastly but not leastly, a little bit less crowded than the campgrounds around Salt Lake.

If you have any suggestions that meet the criteria above, I'd welcome them.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Skyline drive, above Fairview and Huntington.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

MKP said:


> Skyline drive, above Fairview and Huntington.


Is there a specific campground you like up there, that has some good restrooms for the ladies?


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

You are planning a trip 9 months from now? Sheesh, that is some serious planning ahead!

:shock: 

You might want to check out the high Uinta's. There are primitive spots all over the place up there and they meet all of you needs with the exception of the 'pleasant restrooms'. Might have to bring that with ya'


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Miller flat reservoir has a restroom and is stocked with fish.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> You are planning a trip 9 months from now? Sheesh, that is some serious planning ahead!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> You might want to check out the high Uinta's. There are primitive spots all over the place up there and they meet all of you needs with the exception of the 'pleasant restrooms'. Might have to bring that with ya'


Yeah well, the place I work we have to put in for our vacation time for next year during the second week of November. So I'm trying to get things planned because that could have a bearing on where we go--especially since some places book up and you need to make reservations. Of course, ideally the place we go won't have enough people to have to worry about making reservations this soon. Oh yeah, and the wife is pressuring me to get it set in stone. :lol:


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think Miller flat reservoir has a restroom and is stocked with fish.


Oh yeah, I fished there 3 or 4 years ago. Right where the stream comes in, or one of them. There may be more than one. Did real well on the fishing at that spot too.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

jubal said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Skyline drive, above Fairview and Huntington.
> ...


Potter's Ponds is nice, and has a nice bathroom. My biggest complaint is its a put 'n take fishery.  If you go a little further, into Huntington Canyon, there's Old Folks Flat Campground that even has flushing toilets. 8) Theres Huntington Creek just across the road and Electric Lake, Cleveland Reservoir and Huntington Reservoir are nearby. There's even Huntington North Reservoir if you want to try for bass and young wipers.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are a Old Folks Flat the last weekend in July, you will be right in the middle of our family reunion. We have it there on that weekend every year and have for more than 30 years. You're welcom to join us!! *-band-*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I come too?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Can I come too?


Yep. Bring your horseshoes.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

MKP said:


> jubal said:
> 
> 
> > MKP said:
> ...


Yeah, I've been to Potter's several times, but camped away from the official campground. The place where I've camped looks terrible now. Nearly every tree was killed by the borers a few years ago. But if I remember right, Potter's campground is among the quakies. I like your suggestions. I'm sure the women would prefer Old Folks Flat...


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

NHS said:


> If you are a Old Folks Flat the last weekend in July, you will be right in the middle of our family reunion. We have it there on that weekend every year and have for more than 30 years. You're welcom to join us!! *-band-*


  Sounds fun! I'm a good dutch oven cook...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Pole Creek Lake Campground out of Roosevelt. I have not stayed there so you'll need to check with Forest Service, but the area did not get a lot of use in the old days. Reading some other web sites the pressure may have changed. Worth a call to the Forest Service. There is lots to do.

http://www.publiclands.org/explore/site ... UT&id=1255


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Pole Creek Lake Campground out of Roosevelt. I have not stayed there so you'll need to check with Forest Service, but the area did not get a lot of use in the old days. Reading some other web sites the pressure may have changed. Worth a call to the Forest Service. There is lots to do.
> 
> http://www.publiclands.org/explore/site ... UT&id=1255


Thanks, Steve.  I'll certainly check that one out.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Smith and Moorhouse outside of Kamas.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that whole area up there above Fairview is great. You will probably run into me as well because in the summer i am always up there, mostly at the Huntington reservoir. They have bathrooms that aren't bad but a little primitive. See ya in the summertime!  -|\O-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another I've enjoyed with the family is Currant Creek Reservoir. Campground has flush toilets, even a play ground. The lake has good fishing, and lots of room to run around.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wide Hollow Reservoir in Escalante. They have showers and it is very close to town if you need something. There is a visitor center between the campground and town that can give you some great ideas for short hikes as well. Bryce Canyon is about 45 min away as well so you can swing by and check that out too. But it is getting cold over there..


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lake Canyon camp ground is a good one as well. Located between Cleveland and Huntington res. Lots of trails, good fishing, bathrooms. The only problem is around that time of year expecially on weekends it tends to get real crowded. But still a nice place to camp there are tons of spots away from others.
NHS I have a reunion in old folks around that time as well. Probably have seen ya.


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi jubal,
Few places where you can camp with your family. 
Deer Creek Campground
Hamburger Rock Campground,
Dinosaur National Monument,
Zion National Park and 
Deer Creek State Park.


----------

